# PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2010)

*PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]


----------



## Ston3 (21. April 2010)

*PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*

Hab schon eins


----------



## stromer007 (22. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*

Eure Kollegen von 3D-Supply (oder wie der Laden heist) scheinen auch nicht ganz auf der höhe der Zeit zu sein  - Siehe Anhang!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## butter_milch (25. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*



stromer007 schrieb:


> Eure Kollegen von 3D-Supply (oder wie der Laden heist) scheinen auch nicht ganz auf der höhe der Zeit zu sein  - Siehe Anhang!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt ein IE-Nutzer


----------



## Mettsemmel (25. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Sagt ein IE-Nutzer



Muhaha XD 

Whatever, btt^^:

Also ich will jetzt hier niemandem zu nahe treten aber ich finde es irgendwie peinlich wenn ich jemanden sehen würde, der auf seinem T-Shirt stehen hat, in welchem Forum er angemeldet ist.


----------



## XXTREME (25. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Muhaha XD
> 
> Whatever, btt^^:
> 
> Also ich will jetzt hier niemandem zu nahe treten aber ich finde es irgendwie peinlich wenn ich jemanden sehen würde, der auf seinem T-Shirt stehen hat, in welchem Forum er angemeldet ist.




Warum ??

Ich habe auch schon lange eins. Die Qualität ist echt super .


----------



## stromer007 (29. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Sagt ein IE-Nutzer


Ja das sagt ein FF & IE-Nutzer. Das Interessante ist ja auch die Versionsnummer. 

Aber wer lesen kann . . .


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Warum ??
> 
> Ich habe auch schon lange eins. Die Qualität ist echt super .


 

Ich versteh auch nicht was daran peinlich sein soll...

Hab einen Pullover und ein T-Shirt. Beides hat eine super Qualität...

Soll ich dir sagen was peinlich ist? Die Typen/Girls mit ihren T-Shirts mit diversen Anmach-Sprüchen oder dieses Ed Hardy-Zeug... Für was brauch ich ein Tattoo auf einem T-Shirt? Sinn?   Das ist peinlich!!! 


Außerdem ist es auf Messen sehr nützlich wenn man sich iwo trifft aber die anderen vom Aussehen her nicht kennt....


----------



## Gast12307 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Extreme Foren-Shirt mit eigenem Nickname nur diese Woche günstiger [Anzeige]*

Auf Lans oder Messen bestimmt ganz cool: bel_gen_14, bist du das? Ja bin ich xyz123, cool dich mal im real Life zu treffen, was ist jetzt überhaupt mit deinem Mod? ...


----------

